# Changing character names



## Phoenixflaym_Eternity (Apr 25, 2011)

(Sorry if this is in the wrong forum!)

I've been putting some serious consideration into changing the Eternity characters' names. Eternity is an anthro-based series that I write, and I've been having second thoughts about the way that I name characters. There are three options I'm considering.

1. They stay the way they are. Some characters will have surnames (eg. Jeremy Rivetkin, Phoebe Brighton) and some will not (eg. Topaz the Cat, Concorde the Falcon).

2. I will remove the "the" from characters' names (so Topaz the Cat would become Topaz Cat, Mascara the Fox would become Mascara Fox). The characters with surnames would keep their surnames. Some names sound better without the "the" and some names sound worse without it, so if I do this, I may have to change some names if I don't like the way they sound.

3. Every character will be given a surname. I've already found some surnames that I think would be fitting for some characters, so I wouldn't mind doing this, even though renaming a lot of characters will admittedly be difficult. Whether I do this or not, if there are any websites with the etymologies of surnames (something like behindthename.com but for surnames) I would LOVE to know about them. I haven't been able to find any good ones.
What are your opinions on this?

(more about Eternity can be found here http://phoenixflaym.110mb.com/Eternity/eternity.htm ) and on my FA account, Phoenixflaym.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 25, 2011)

Option 3.  Keep consistency in character names if you're going to use surnames.

Think of it this way, would you write a story with normal people where half the characters have surnames and the other half don't?

Of course this is only assuming that the characters have any real importance to the story.  If they are important characters in the plot, the MUST have surnames, IMHO.


----------



## Phoenixflaym_Eternity (Apr 25, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Option 3. Keep consistency in character names if you're going to use surnames.
> 
> Think of it this way, would you write a story with normal people where half the characters have surnames and the other half don't?
> 
> Of course this is only assuming that the characters have any real importance to the story. If they are important characters in the plot, the MUST have surnames, IMHO.


 
That's a really good point; I never thought about it that way before. There are other series that not every character has a last name (eg. Sonic, Looney Tunes), so I guess I never questioned it.


----------



## ScottyDM (Apr 26, 2011)

I've found that I cannot write a scene with "some dude" and that I must have names for my characters--using a place-holder is fail for me. So I spend quite a bit of effort coming up with names that fit. For some minor characters I don't bother with a complete name, but it doesn't hurt to do so even if when that stuff won't end up in the story.

Now I can, and have, changed character's names. Usually before I "publish" (post to the 'Net) the story. It's not always easy and sometimes I get confused during the process. For example, if I've been thinking of some dude as Harold for 40,000 words, and then he becomes Allen...   

I've also renamed characters after the fact, but so far only once.


I've been experimenting with various software tools for organizing my ideas. What I'm currently using is Freemind, of a class of software called mind mappers (a.k.a. concept mappers).

For some stories I don't put a lot of detail into character creation. For example _Dream a Little Dream_ is a mashup of another storyworld. Here's a partial screenshot of my Freemind map for some of the characters in that story. Just enough to remind me of who they are, how old, etc. The rectangular bubbles are like tiny web pages (html to format), so the basic character bubble is a 1-row 5-cell table. That last cell is a version number, so Tedd, Dougie, and Loraine haven't changed since the beginning, but I've been messing with Keeks name quite a bit. Also I finally gave names to the mom and dad with version 0.3b.

_Little Red Feather_ is a novel, so I've got more effort invested in planning. Here's a partial screenshot of that story's Freemind map. My little tables are only 4 cells each because I don't need species, but there's an icon and red arrow at the left side of the bubble. Those the red arrows are links. Freemind lets you link to outside documents, either local files or resources on the Internet.

What file? Well for NaNoWriMo last year I cleaned up my simple character creation form, added instructions, and uploaded it to the files section of the local writers group I belong to. That doc file is here. In fact, as an example I included Marilee Gordon's profile within that doc file. BTW, the Harold on the backside of Marilee's example is the guy who I renamed to Allen.

Anyway, you don't need Freemind, and you don't need a character creation form (mine isn't that fancy). Just make a list, or since it lends itself to tables, use a spreadsheet. It'll minimize confusion.

And good luck!

S~


----------



## Phoenixflaym_Eternity (Apr 26, 2011)

Not to be rude, but did you actually read the first post? No offense, but this really has nothing to do with what I said in the first post.


----------



## ScottyDM (Apr 26, 2011)

You said that you were considering changing some character names for an existing story. Then you went on to describe three possible formulas for character renaming (including not renaming). You didn't actually ask a question, or ask for any advice, only if we had an opinion. You ended your post with an advertisement for your story.

I said that naming, or renaming, is a sometimes difficult part of writing. I then went on to describe a technique I use to keep track of character names and other attributes. My opinion is that sometimes when we layout all the characters in a given story world, families, clans, species, or whatnot, then character naming becomes easier.

If I didn't answer the question you didn't ask, then I apologize.

S~


----------



## Phoenixflaym_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

I understand that, but I guess I was looking for a more straightforward answer.


----------

